# Row Bike - check this out....



## IngoMike (Jan 18, 2018)

On my local Craigslist, I have not seen this before, another head scratcher......
https://monterey.craigslist.org/bik/d/rowbike/6460727195.html


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks like it would be difficult to ride. Interesting design though.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm holdin out for the 4 wheel model to come up cheap.


----------

